# Casanova and Leah Meet in Central Park



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

It was a gorgeous day. Casanova and I met Christian and Leah in Central Park. Leah is absolutely gorgeous. She is tiny, sooo sweet, and even so much more stunning in person....Casanova somehow knew she was a baby and left her alone to nap on her blanket for the most part...

Here I am! I'm a sweet little licker!
[attachment=54975:cp_10.jpg]

I don't know why you keep pointing that thing at me. I'm just going to snuggle closer next to my Dada.
[attachment=54976:cp_11.jpg]

Heop! There is an overly amorous lady picking me up making kissy noises?
[attachment=54977:cp_8.jpg]

Do you really need to see my face this close? It's really really really cute, okay?
[attachment=54978:cp_9.jpg]


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Ooooow, lucky you and Casanova. Leah is gorgeous. I love her snuggling closer to her Dada. What a nice way to spend the day.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

OMG!!!! LEAH!!!!!! Shes sooo darn cute!! she is such a doll baby!!! too precious. This is exactly what i needed during my 15 min bar study break!! lol!!!

Where is a pic of Casanova?! I miss that darling boy. 

Sophia, I am OFFICIALLY very jealous now. I cant believe you guys got to meet....I feel so left out!! And, C, I am gonna open a can of whoop a$$. you better hide. LOL.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Okay, I feel better now that I'm sitting on my blankie that Bonnie gave me. 
[attachment=54979:cp_7.jpg]

My coz Casanova is going to inspect me now. He doesn't know what to make of me.
[attachment=54980:cp_3.jpg]

Heop! Why my coz gotta bark at me!?
[attachment=54981:cp_4.jpg]


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Casanova's got a girlfriend; Casanova's got a girlfriend!!!! :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 

But I shouldn't laugh because your girlfriend, Leah, is soooooooooooooooooooooo darn cute!!! :wub:


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

OMG, there he is..i reloaded the page and saw more pics!! yay! i love the last pic of Casanova barking at Leah..hehe....they are just sooo cute together...Now Mia is jealous too!! lol!!

Leah is stunning....what a beautiful girl, C, I am SOOO happy for you!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Okay, now my coz is happy but I feel sooooo sleepy...zzzzz
[attachment=54982:cp_6.jpg]

Peekaboo! Here I am, sweet Leah!
[attachment=54983:cp_2.jpg]

Aren't I adorable and tiny next to Casanova?! 
[attachment=54984:cp_1.jpg]

Oh, and did you want to see my widdle face again!?! Okay.
[attachment=54985:cp_12.jpg]

Fanks for looking everybody!


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Where'Shere are the Cas pics?!? Good thing Leah is adorable because you would be in trouble!  

I will never be tired of seeing that girls face! :wub: :wub:

Whoops, didn't see your other post! Casanova is gorgeous too! :wub: :wub:


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Cuteness overload... <sigh>


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

:wub: Ohhhhh my goodness! Look at BOTH of those cute babies!!! I'm in heaven!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Jul 14 2009, 06:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=805220


> OMG!!!! LEAH!!!!!! Shes sooo darn cute!! she is such a doll baby!!! too precious. This is exactly what i needed during my 15 min bar study break!! lol!!!
> 
> Where is a pic of Casanova?! I miss that darling boy.
> 
> Sophia, I am OFFICIALLY very jealous now. I cant believe you guys got to meet....I feel so left out!! And, C, I am gonna open a can of whoop a$$. you better hide. LOL.[/B]


Oh Alice! We didn't want to bother you knowing that you were studying so hard!!! After your bar, we will get our fluffs together!!


----------



## ckim111 (Dec 17, 2008)

oh wow the pics came out so nice! and I must say, Casanova is so much more handsome in person if that's even possible! even though he was very stingy with his kisses! ok the iphone camera isn't cutting it anymore. i think i need to get a real digital camera :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

Looks like you are getting lots of angels in NY, good for you.
Leah and Casanova sitting in the park, oh what a pretty little site. :smootch: 
I bet you both had lots of people stopping to pet them and wanted one as well.

Lucy


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

OMG.......I am in love......with both of them!!!! What beautiful, beautiful malts and from two well known breeders!!!!! They should be so proud. Sophia, the pics are outstanding. I cannot imagine how small Leah is because I know Cassanova is small too!!!! Leah must be like Mia, aren't they from the same breeder? Thank you so much for sharing........it made my evening!!!!!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Jul 14 2009, 07:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=805257


> OMG.......I am in love......with both of them!!!! What beautiful, beautiful malts and from two well known breeders!!!!! They should be so proud. Sophia, the pics are outstanding. I cannot imagine how small Leah is because I know Cassanova is small too!!!! Leah must be like Mia, aren't they from the same breeder? Thank you so much for sharing........it made my evening!!!!![/B]


Hi Dianne- Leah is also from Bonnie!! She just got picked up on Saturday but Christian has been waiting since at least last November!! Rain and Leah might also be related!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE (princessre @ Jul 14 2009, 06:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=805258


> QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Jul 14 2009, 07:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=805257





> OMG.......I am in love......with both of them!!!! What beautiful, beautiful malts and from two well known breeders!!!!! They should be so proud. Sophia, the pics are outstanding. I cannot imagine how small Leah is because I know Cassanova is small too!!!! Leah must be like Mia, aren't they from the same breeder? Thank you so much for sharing........it made my evening!!!!![/B]


Hi Dianne- Leah is also from Bonnie!! She just got picked up on Saturday but Christian has been waiting since at least last November!! Rain and Leah might also be related!
[/B][/QUOTE]

I thought she was from Alice's breeder, the one she got Mia from. Well, the small size does bespeak Bonnie's!!!!


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Sophia, im soo getting puppy fever by looking @ your pics. The cuteness factor of Casanova + Leah is just overwhelming. I cant resist!! DH just came home and I showed him your post, while saying "awwww.." and my DH said "dont get any ideas." lol...


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Jul 14 2009, 07:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=805263


> Sophia, im soo getting puppy fever by looking @ your pics. The cuteness factor of Casanova + Leah is just overwhelming. I cant resist!! DH just came home and I showed him your post, while saying "awwww.." and my DH said "dont get any ideas." lol...[/B]


I know, I was dying. She is so light. She felt like a stamp. Soooooooooo precious!! And such a little kisser, lying on her little blanket!! Anyway, Christian lost a bet to me, so now I get Leah for a whole week when he goes back to work....!!


----------



## dex'smom (Jan 11, 2009)

gorgeous fluffs!!! Dex is jealous- he's so ready for the park he even had his sunglasses on


[attachment=54986:dexjul09.jpg]


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (princessre @ Jul 14 2009, 07:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=805265


> QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Jul 14 2009, 07:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=805263





> Sophia, im soo getting puppy fever by looking @ your pics. The cuteness factor of Casanova + Leah is just overwhelming. I cant resist!! DH just came home and I showed him your post, while saying "awwww.." and my DH said "dont get any ideas." lol...[/B]


I know, I was dying. She is so light. She felt like a stamp. Soooooooooo precious!! And such a little kisser, lying on her little blanket!! Anyway, Christian lost a bet to me, so now I get Leah for a whole week when he goes back to work....!!
[/B][/QUOTE]

get out!! You are gonna puppy sit Leah?!? Omg I'm super jealous now!! Christian never asked me to puppysit! That's messed up dude! Lol!! I'm gonna unleash my Tae-Bo moves on him now. Lol!! Christian I hope you read this and put me on the waiting list after Sophia!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Jul 14 2009, 08:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=805272


> QUOTE (princessre @ Jul 14 2009, 07:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=805265





> QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Jul 14 2009, 07:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=805263





> Sophia, im soo getting puppy fever by looking @ your pics. The cuteness factor of Casanova + Leah is just overwhelming. I cant resist!! DH just came home and I showed him your post, while saying "awwww.." and my DH said "dont get any ideas." lol...[/B]


I know, I was dying. She is so light. She felt like a stamp. Soooooooooo precious!! And such a little kisser, lying on her little blanket!! Anyway, Christian lost a bet to me, so now I get Leah for a whole week when he goes back to work....!!
[/B][/QUOTE]

get out!! You are gonna puppy sit Leah?!? Omg I'm super jealous now!! Christian never asked me to puppysit! That's messed up dude! Lol!! I'm gonna unleash my Tae-Bo moves on him now. Lol!! Christian I hope you read this and put me on the waiting list after Sophia!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Actually I was going to keep her even at night since he works such long hours (London Zurich time blah blah blah), but I'm being nice and giving her back at night...


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

What fabulous pictures! I love it. It's great that you got to meet such a precious new baby!


----------



## dex'smom (Jan 11, 2009)

QUOTE (princessre @ Jul 14 2009, 08:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=805273


> QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Jul 14 2009, 08:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=805272





> QUOTE (princessre @ Jul 14 2009, 07:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=805265





> QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Jul 14 2009, 07:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=805263





> Sophia, im soo getting puppy fever by looking @ your pics. The cuteness factor of Casanova + Leah is just overwhelming. I cant resist!! DH just came home and I showed him your post, while saying "awwww.." and my DH said "dont get any ideas." lol...[/B]


I know, I was dying. She is so light. She felt like a stamp. Soooooooooo precious!! And such a little kisser, lying on her little blanket!! Anyway, Christian lost a bet to me, so now I get Leah for a whole week when he goes back to work....!!
[/B][/QUOTE]

get out!! You are gonna puppy sit Leah?!? Omg I'm super jealous now!! Christian never asked me to puppysit! That's messed up dude! Lol!! I'm gonna unleash my Tae-Bo moves on him now. Lol!! Christian I hope you read this and put me on the waiting list after Sophia!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Actually I was going to keep her even at night since he works such long hours (London Zurich time blah blah blah), but I'm being nice and giving her back at night...
[/B][/QUOTE]
were always a cab ride away if you need help!!


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (princessre @ Jul 14 2009, 08:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=805273


> QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Jul 14 2009, 08:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=805272





> QUOTE (princessre @ Jul 14 2009, 07:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=805265





> QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Jul 14 2009, 07:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=805263





> Sophia, im soo getting puppy fever by looking @ your pics. The cuteness factor of Casanova + Leah is just overwhelming. I cant resist!! DH just came home and I showed him your post, while saying "awwww.." and my DH said "dont get any ideas." lol...[/B]


I know, I was dying. She is so light. She felt like a stamp. Soooooooooo precious!! And such a little kisser, lying on her little blanket!! Anyway, Christian lost a bet to me, so now I get Leah for a whole week when he goes back to work....!!
[/B][/QUOTE]

get out!! You are gonna puppy sit Leah?!? Omg I'm super jealous now!! Christian never asked me to puppysit! That's messed up dude! Lol!! I'm gonna unleash my Tae-Bo moves on him now. Lol!! Christian I hope you read this and put me on the waiting list after Sophia!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Actually I was going to keep her even at night since he works such long hours (London Zurich time blah blah blah), but I'm being nice and giving her back at night...
[/B][/QUOTE]

WHAT!?!! ((turning green)) 

Christian..thats cold man.. thats COLD!!! lol.....

QUOTE (dex'smom @ Jul 14 2009, 08:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=805277


> QUOTE (princessre @ Jul 14 2009, 08:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=805273





> QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Jul 14 2009, 08:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=805272





> QUOTE (princessre @ Jul 14 2009, 07:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=805265





> QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Jul 14 2009, 07:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=805263





> Sophia, im soo getting puppy fever by looking @ your pics. The cuteness factor of Casanova + Leah is just overwhelming. I cant resist!! DH just came home and I showed him your post, while saying "awwww.." and my DH said "dont get any ideas." lol...[/B]


I know, I was dying. She is so light. She felt like a stamp. Soooooooooo precious!! And such a little kisser, lying on her little blanket!! Anyway, Christian lost a bet to me, so now I get Leah for a whole week when he goes back to work....!!
[/B][/QUOTE]

get out!! You are gonna puppy sit Leah?!? Omg I'm super jealous now!! Christian never asked me to puppysit! That's messed up dude! Lol!! I'm gonna unleash my Tae-Bo moves on him now. Lol!! Christian I hope you read this and put me on the waiting list after Sophia!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Actually I was going to keep her even at night since he works such long hours (London Zurich time blah blah blah), but I'm being nice and giving her back at night...
[/B][/QUOTE]
were always a cab ride away if you need help!!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Meri, get in line!! lol!! j/k :biggrin:


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Ok. I'm just history! That picture of Casanova with that head tilt and next to that adorable tiny puppy... :wub: I'm so in love!


----------



## dex'smom (Jan 11, 2009)

plus cassanova is kind of robbing the cradle- i think he needs some adult supervision from his big bro when entertaining little leah


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Wow, those two must have been show stoppers at the park! :smheat: LOL I miss central park!


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

What a puppy overload! :wub: :wub: :wub: 

Both Cassanova AND Leah? Wow! :wub:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

OMG so adorable!!! :wub: :wub: I'm so jealous you guys all live so close to each other! Isn't Leah, Bella's sissy, why no Bella? I want to see both of those adorable malts too! :wub: :wub:


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

My heart has officially melted! sooo adorable, I can't stop looking at the pics!! :wub:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Oh yeah, how big did Bonnie say little Leah will be? :wub:


----------



## ckim111 (Dec 17, 2008)

QUOTE (dex'smom @ Jul 14 2009, 08:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=805277


> QUOTE (princessre @ Jul 14 2009, 08:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=805273





> QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Jul 14 2009, 08:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=805272





> QUOTE (princessre @ Jul 14 2009, 07:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=805265





> QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Jul 14 2009, 07:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=805263





> Sophia, im soo getting puppy fever by looking @ your pics. The cuteness factor of Casanova + Leah is just overwhelming. I cant resist!! DH just came home and I showed him your post, while saying "awwww.." and my DH said "dont get any ideas." lol...[/B]


I know, I was dying. She is so light. She felt like a stamp. Soooooooooo precious!! And such a little kisser, lying on her little blanket!! Anyway, Christian lost a bet to me, so now I get Leah for a whole week when he goes back to work....!!
[/B][/QUOTE]

get out!! You are gonna puppy sit Leah?!? Omg I'm super jealous now!! Christian never asked me to puppysit! That's messed up dude! Lol!! I'm gonna unleash my Tae-Bo moves on him now. Lol!! Christian I hope you read this and put me on the waiting list after Sophia!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Actually I was going to keep her even at night since he works such long hours (London Zurich time blah blah blah), but I'm being nice and giving her back at night...
[/B][/QUOTE]
were always a cab ride away if you need help!!
[/B][/QUOTE]

thank you ;-)


QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Jul 14 2009, 08:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=805278


> WHAT!?!! ((turning green))
> 
> Christian..thats cold man.. thats COLD!!! lol.....[/B]


Lol sorry! After your exam we definitely need to meet Mia too!!


QUOTE (mich @ Jul 14 2009, 08:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=805289


> Wow, those two must have been show stoppers at the park! :smheat: LOL I miss central park![/B]


Too many people stopped by to say hello to the pups  

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Jul 14 2009, 09:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=805294


> OMG so adorable!!! :wub: :wub: I'm so jealous you guys all live so close to each other! Isn't Leah, Bella's sissy, why no Bella? I want to see both of those adorable malts too! :wub: :wub:[/B]


Bella is currently in NJ. Waiting to introduce them both next week!

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Jul 14 2009, 09:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=805303


> Oh yeah, how big did Bonnie say little Leah will be? :wub:[/B]


4-5 pounds but most of her angels are that size. But who knows.. she's only 2 lbs now but she's still young!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (ckim111 @ Jul 14 2009, 09:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=805312


> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Jul 14 2009, 09:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=805294





> OMG so adorable!!! :wub: :wub: I'm so jealous you guys all live so close to each other! Isn't Leah, Bella's sissy, why no Bella? I want to see both of those adorable malts too! :wub: :wub:[/B]


Bella is currently in NJ. Waiting to introduce them both next week!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Be sure to take lots of pictures for us! :wub: :wub:


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

omg, those pics are soooo adorable! :wub:


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

Oh my... 2 gorgeous Malts!!! :wub: I bet you had a lot of people stopping to look at both of them!!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

QUOTE (dex'smom @ Jul 14 2009, 08:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=805285


> plus cassanova is kind of robbing the cradle- i think he needs some adult supervision from his big bro when entertaining little leah [/B]


Casanova would love some adult supervision from Dex!!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

One word: ADORABLE!!!! :wub: :wub: Casanova and Leah together are serious cuteness overload!!!! :wub: :wub: I love all the pictures!!!! :heart: :heart:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

WOW!!!!! Adorable pics!!!!!! Beautiful weather, beautiful Central Park and beautiful fluffs...what more could you ask for?!


----------

